# Coil question again.. sorry.



## Nick (11/9/15)

Evening vapornauts.... may seem a silly question. ... Kangertech sub mini.. OCC coil 0.5 15w-60w.. I have had this coil now for 2 weeks and still going strong with no reduction in performance I vape at 25/30W about a tank and a half a day... is this normal with some coils to last this long.. and as the coil gets older is it slowly deteriorating and would it be best to just change it to be on the safe side.. or shall I just wait for it to give in...


----------



## BuzzGlo (11/9/15)

Depending on what your vaping, it sounds about rite. Darker juices mess up your wick and coil faster lighter clearer liquids will make your coils last. That being said the kanger coils are known to last long especially if your using them at half there rated wattage. If you good and keep your tank full over the point where your wicking hole are you can keep them going for longer...

POP new coil in vape a tank and decide for yourself only way you get an idea how much different the quality of your vape is. If you like me and cant tell the difference between coils then just set a time limit or liquid limit per a coil and change them at that set interval 2 weeks 3 weeks on a coil isn't bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eequinox (11/9/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Depending on what your vaping, it sounds about rite. Darker juices mess up your wick and coil faster lighter clearer liquids will make your coils last. That being said the kanger coils are known to last long especially if your using them at half there rated wattage. If you good and keep your tank full over the point where your wicking hole are you can keep them going for longer...
> 
> POP new coil in vape a tank and decide for yourself only way you get an idea how much different the quality of your vape is. If you like me and cant tell the difference between coils then just set a time limit or liquid limit per a coil and change them at that set interval 2 weeks 3 weeks on a coil isn't bad.


sounds about right mine lasted about 3 weeks dont know how long it supposed to last as i changed to the rba for fun and curiosity my friend also has the subox mini and is going on that coil a month now i had a toot this morning an is still working and tasting fine

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/15)

Nick said:


> Evening vapornauts.... may seem a silly question. ... Kangertech sub mini.. OCC coil 0.5 15w-60w.. I have had this coil now for 2 weeks and still going strong with no reduction in performance I vape at 25/30W about a tank and a half a day... is this normal with some coils to last this long.. and as the coil gets older is it slowly deteriorating and would it be best to just change it to be on the safe side.. or shall I just wait for it to give in...



@Nick , count yourself lucky

14 days of vaping and a "tank and a half a day" (lets say then 6ml a day) means about 84ml of juice. Thats outatanding. I dont vape much on commercial coils and havent got much experience with my subtank mini but most of my commercial coils last me about 20ml before I can properly feel the flavour dropping off. I could probably stretch it to 30ml. This is normal 1.8 ohm coils on my Evod and 1.8 ohm BVC coils on the Nautilus Mini. And its mainly clear juices (menthol fruity ones)

What juices have you been vaping? I agree with @BuzzGlo that the darker juices and the tobacco juices are harder on the coils and wicks. 

The issue i have with commercial coils is that i have found the flavour drops off gradually so one doesnt really notice it. It doesnt change suddenly. Putting in a new coil often shows up the difference. 

But in your case, if your coil is still going strong then you have a super duper coil and you have done extremely well in my view.


----------



## Nick (13/9/15)

@Silver think it might be a Guinness world record .. I have my own juice which was basically a high VG blend of rocket sheep and glycerine mixed with some 18mg tbac... your probably laughing at that mix but it tasted quite good... the coil just kept going no flavour loss.. I cleaned it in vodka twice and it was the same taste and vapour production... I changed it today not because it's stopped working my concern is if it was degrading and micro bits might get inhaled when I vape... probably zero science in my thoughts but was just a bit concerned...


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/9/15)

I don't hit commercial coils much either. My general rule of thumb is to keep hitting it till it gives you a dry hit or there is some reduction in vapor production. May as well get your monies worth.


----------



## Silver (13/9/15)

Nick said:


> @Silver think it might be a Guinness world record .. I have my own juice which was basically a high VG blend of rocket sheep and glycerine mixed with some 18mg tbac... your probably laughing at that mix but it tasted quite good... the coil just kept going no flavour loss.. I cleaned it in vodka twice and it was the same taste and vapour production... I changed it today not because it's stopped working my concern is if it was degrading and micro bits might get inhaled when I vape... probably zero science in my thoughts but was just a bit concerned...



Wow, that is quite amazing indeed. I remember your Rocket Sheep tbac VG blend from a while back. Sounds very nice actually. 

Maybe your vodka cleaning worked wonders. Or maybe it was just a great coil. As a matter of interest, when you changed the coil, did you notice a difference with the new coil?

As for bits and pieces getting inhaled, i dont know that coil well enough but I doubt it. My experience has been that the taste definitely starts to get noticeably less and sometimes ever so slightly burnt. Then its time to change.


----------



## Nick (13/9/15)

Silver said:


> Wow, that is quite amazing indeed. I remember your Rocket Sheep tbac VG blend from a while back. Sounds very nice actually.
> 
> Maybe your vodka cleaning worked wonders. Or maybe it was just a great coil. As a matter of interest, when you changed the coil, did you notice a difference with the new coil?
> 
> As for bits and pieces getting inhaled, i dont know that coil well enough but I doubt it. My experience has been that the taste definitely starts to get noticeably less and sometimes ever so slightly burnt. Then its time to change.


Nope .. in fact I am convinced the other one was better... if that's plausible. .. this will be the last one I buy.. my RBA deck has a coil and wick in it ready to go.. after that one I will start building coils... I have heard so many negatives on the occ coils just thought I would balance it with a good one ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/15)

Nick said:


> Nope .. in fact I am convinced the other one was better... if that's plausible. .. this will be the last one I buy.. my RBA deck has a coil and wick in it ready to go.. after that one I will start building coils... I have heard so many negatives on the occ coils just thought I would balance it with a good one ..



Sometimes a new coil does need a bit of time to "settle in"

But that previous coil of yours is legendary. I would keep it in the vape box as a backup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (13/9/15)

In the beginning I used a nautilus mini, It took a while to adjust to the cost of coils and juice. It feels expensive. which made me want to stretch my coils. What changed my mind was taking apart a 3 week old coil and seeing what the cotton and coil looked like. Everything bit of black singe ends up in your lungs, best to keep your tank fill so you dont get a hint of a dry hit. I dont know how singed cotton wicks but compared to normal cotton but i'd rather not chance it. Repeating myself here but set an interval and change on that day. 

The RBA is pretty good vape, you can build or buy prebuilt coils, dry burn them clean with some water and re-wick daily if you like.

just read your latest post. The OCC kanthal is great IMHO. nickel is another story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (13/9/15)

Silver said:


> Sometimes a new coil does need a bit of time to "settle in"
> 
> But that previous coil of yours is legendary. I would keep it in the vape box as a backup


I have.... I might take it apart and have a look...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

